# Livewell Pump keeps tripping fuse...?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Our tsunami livewell pump keeps tripping the fuse, thus causing the pump to not work. Is this due to a bad pump motor? Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *polar21 (6/11/2009)*Our tsunami livewell pump keeps tripping the fuse, thus causing the pump to not work. Is this due to a bad pump motor? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks


The pump motor could be on its way out and drawing more amps therefore blowing the fuse. Or you might have degraded wireing causing a higher amp draw as well.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

That is what I was thinking as well. Just wanted to check before I go and buy new pumps. Seems like these things only last about a year or so.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

you could also have something binding the impeller,,, lots of stuff gets sucked up through the pickup,,,,


----------



## jman (Oct 5, 2007)

I would suggest replacing the pump and if that doesnt fix your problem, check the ground and make sure you have a good ground on the switch and the output.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *jman (6/12/2009)*I would suggest replacing the pump and if that doesnt fix your problem, check the ground and make sure you have a good ground on the switch and the output.


why not check the ground and the switch, and if that isnt the problem, apply 12v and a ground to the pump and check it, 

almost everytime a pump trips the breaker, theimpellar is in a bind or it is shorted out.... hope this helps


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (6/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *jman (6/12/2009)*I would suggest replacing the pump and if that doesnt fix your problem, check the ground and make sure you have a good ground on the switch and the output.
> ...


Good advice. When you go replacing things, it might not be the problem. Make sure to troubleshoot it correctly. You may just replace it only to have the problem not go away.


----------

